# 27 years together and still best of Friends.



## Will-o-the-wisp

And my Wife is the only one I've ever been with. What made it work is waiting 14 years to have children (2 Beautiful Daughters). Got everything we needed to do out of the way, (House, Financial security, and learned not to be tied to each others hips. So by the time we we're ready to have children there was no stress in our lives, and it shows on our Girls. Yeah, we still can have a good fight once and a while, but we still call each other everyday, and take time to do lunch every friday. Something that works well for us is On Saturday Nights, we alternate cooking week to week trying to out do each other's last gourmet meal.


----------



## goosybygirl

I hope after 27 years my husband and I have that kind of relationship. Thanks for making such an inspiring, positive post.


----------



## Vizion

thats great Will. We waited to have our kids too and I think it was a good decision. The friendship (and love) is what I notice that continues to grow after 20 years. we had some bumps along the way and can still get pi$$ed at each other like you guys. I feel very fortunate and it sounds like you do too


----------

